# Engagement ring pic



## robertwsimpson

So my girlfriend (or fiance now!) and I just got engaged, and I was trying to think of clever ways to take a ring picture, and this was the one I liked the most:







I liked this one second most:




(lol)

I don't know if we're going to take any real engagement photos, but if you have any suggestions on a quintessential engagement pic, post it!  Thanks for looking!


----------



## fleetfoot

Clean...and congrats.


----------



## robdavis305

Congrats and best of luck.


----------



## robertwsimpson

Thank you thank you! We are like little teenagers and whatnot.  it's fun.


----------



## Kpablo

Congrats on the engagement!!! She will have a blast planning!!!


----------



## robertwsimpson

She's already at work buying bridal magazines and trying to set dates and stuff.  I was like "can we just wait a week before we nail down every detail!?"


it's fun so far though!


----------



## Rifleman1776

Nice ring. Nice hand.
Where is the girl?
Really, you can't take this picture. To tell the story, the ring, your fiance and you should be in the shot.
Unless you are trying to sell rings, I would call this shot an 'el floppo'.


----------



## Derrel

Savor the moment! Congratulations are in order! Make a few beautiful engagement portraits of your lovely bride to be, just to capture this point in time; before you know it, you'll be rolling out of bed at 3 AM for a baby's feeding; then the little tyke will be throwing food all over the kitchen from his high chair; then school days will come all too early in the AM; and before you know it, your beard will be graying and you'll have been married 15-20 years. Then dig out those portraits and give her a set of them on an anniversary.


----------



## robertwsimpson

Rifleman1776 said:


> Nice ring. Nice hand.
> Where is the girl?
> Really, you can't take this picture. To tell the story, the ring, your fiance and you should be in the shot.
> Unless you are trying to sell rings, I would call this shot an 'el floppo'.



thanks for the kind words.:meh:


----------



## robertwsimpson

Derrel said:


> Savor the moment! Congratulations are in order! Make a few beautiful engagement portraits of your lovely bride to be, just to capture this point in time; before you know it, you'll be rolling out of bed at 3 AM for a baby's feeding; then the little tyke will be throwing food all over the kitchen from his high chair; then school days will come all too early in the AM; and before you know it, your beard will be graying and you'll have been married 15-20 years. Then dig out those portraits and give her a set of them on an anniversary.



yeah I want to start taking as many pictures as I can from this point on.  thanks for the well wishes!


----------



## Rifleman1776

robertwsimpson said:


> Rifleman1776 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice ring. Nice hand.
> Where is the girl?
> Really, you can't take this picture. To tell the story, the ring, your fiance and you should be in the shot.
> Unless you are trying to sell rings, I would call this shot an 'el floppo'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for the kind words.:meh:
Click to expand...

 
 Sorry I made you unhappy, Robert. If you don't want honesty, don't ask the question.


----------



## NateWagner

Hey, just thought I would share one of the favorite ring shots I've seen. (I didn't do it, so I will just post a link, but check it out). 
Hoffer Ring Shot

Actually if you look through his blog, he has an amazing ring shot pretty much every engagement session he does. 

One other thing to consider, for doing your engagement pictures... many wedding photographers do an engagement session with the wedding package. They do it so they can get to know you a bit beforehand. Also, with engagement sessions they tend to be able to get a little more artsy so wedding photogs tend to really enjoy those shoots.


----------



## PatrickHMS

I remember those days, 37 years ago for me....

It may sound trite, but it is easy to "get married", the real trick is to find the right person.

Congratulations!!!


----------



## robertwsimpson

Rifleman1776 said:


> robertwsimpson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rifleman1776 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice ring. Nice hand.
> Where is the girl?
> Really, you can't take this picture. To tell the story, the ring, your fiance and you should be in the shot.
> Unless you are trying to sell rings, I would call this shot an 'el floppo'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for the kind words.:meh:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry I made you unhappy, Robert. If you don't want honesty, don't ask the question.
Click to expand...


"unless you are trying to sell rings, I would call this shot an 'el floppo'"

I can think of more constructive things to say than that.  and more constructive ways to say them.  There is a difference between honesty and whatever that was.  Also, the name of the thread is "engagement RING pic."  What were you expecting?


----------



## robertwsimpson

NateWagner said:


> Hey, just thought I would share one of the favorite ring shots I've seen. (I didn't do it, so I will just post a link, but check it out).
> Hoffer Ring Shot
> 
> Actually if you look through his blog, he has an amazing ring shot pretty much every engagement session he does.
> 
> One other thing to consider, for doing your engagement pictures... many wedding photographers do an engagement session with the wedding package. They do it so they can get to know you a bit beforehand. Also, with engagement sessions they tend to be able to get a little more artsy so wedding photogs tend to really enjoy those shoots.



thank you! that's what I'm looking for.  Very helpful stuff.
My fiance (man that sounds weird to say or type) has a friend who does some photography and pretty much as soon as we started dating, her friend offered to do our engagement pictures... I was like WHOAAA THERE!.. we will see.  Thanks for the link though!


----------



## SrBiscuit

congrats dude!
looks like a beautiful ring indeed.
i like the secondd one...seeing the diamond seems ideal for this.
nicely done!


----------



## robertwsimpson

lol the second one is photoshopped to be about 10x bigger

here is another shot:


----------



## IgsEMT

Congrads!
I like #2. It is pretty clear what is in the picture w/o further distractions as in number 1. Ideally, if you'd had an opportunity to do some funky (macro style) lighting it would be even better but given you probably had 30sec to get the shot - GOOD JOB


----------



## SrBiscuit

still a beautiful ring!
(that first rock was massive  but who am i to doubt it)


----------



## robertwsimpson

lol thanks! I am wishing I had a macro lens... I do have a reversing ring, so I might give that a shot!


----------



## gopal

congrats on engagement....hope u two to be married soon. 

the photo with light and dark light has a fine impact...thanks for sharing.


----------



## iolair

Congratulations!

I like the 2nd shot, but I hope you turn it into part of a good collection of engagement photos... 

In British English, a man is a fiance (or fiancé), but a girl is a fiancee (or fiancée) ... one of the remnant Frenchisms.  Dunno if you make the same distinction in American English?


----------



## robertwsimpson

I think we do.... but no one uses it that way... at least, I don't think we do.  We are pretty lazy though.


----------



## fstop23

I think more even lighting would make for a better shot; esp in the second shot, you have more light on the knuckles than the ring itself, it's a bit distracting. Hope my crits are constructive  Congrats!!


----------



## AnotherNewGuy

The blur looks too fake in the first shot.  Look at the tips of the fingers.  At least it was distracting for me.  

Second shot is awesome. Makes you look like a big spender.  

Congrats dude.


----------



## robertwsimpson

fstop23 said:


> I think more even lighting would make for a better shot; esp in the second shot, you have more light on the knuckles than the ring itself, it's a bit distracting. Hope my crits are constructive  Congrats!!



Yeah lighting is tricky for me, since I don't really have any?  I kind of did a 4 second shutter and had a handheld flash that I popped from camera left... ghetto fabulous.  It might have been better to team that up with the pop-up flash on the camera for a tiny bit of fill lighting... oh well there's always next time!



AnotherNewGuy said:


> The blur looks too fake in the first shot.  Look at the tips of the fingers.  At least it was distracting for me.
> 
> Second shot is awesome. Makes you look like a big spender.
> 
> Congrats dude.



The blurred fingertips are caused by the shallow depth of field, so I'm not sure what you mean by fake?  The second shot is photoshopped to the max.  Thanks for the congratulations! we are very excited!


----------



## edouble

Wow!!! I am I the only one that thinks that diamond is massive? Jeez what size is it, 8 carat?


----------



## robertwsimpson

Yay this thread is almost a year old!


----------



## Robin Usagani

still happily married robert? LOL


----------



## robertwsimpson

very!

6 months and so far so good!


----------



## bigtwinky

Question is though...have you purchased any photography gear in those 6 months?


----------



## dannystoria

Rifleman1776 said:


> Nice ring. Nice hand.
> Where is the girl?
> Really, you can't take this picture. To tell the story, the ring, your fiance and you should be in the shot.
> Unless you are trying to sell rings, I would call this shot an 'el floppo'.



YIKES!! Mega-harsh!!! :meh:
I thought the photograph was awesome! Congrats by the way.:sillysmi:


----------



## bigtwinky

dannystoria said:


> I thought the photograph was awesome!


 
What, in your opinion, makes this photograph "awesome"?  

There are many people who throw around compliments on images thinking that this is being nice and helpful to the poster.


----------



## ghache

holy rock! your probably broke!!


----------



## robertwsimpson

bigtwinky said:


> dannystoria said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the photograph was awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What, in your opinion, makes this photograph "awesome"?
> 
> There are many people who throw around compliments on images thinking that this is being nice and helpful to the poster.
Click to expand...


God forbid we throw compliments around.


and also, yes, we have bought some new gear in the last 6 months.


----------



## bigtwinky

robertwsimpson said:


> bigtwinky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannystoria said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the photograph was awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What, in your opinion, makes this photograph "awesome"?
> 
> There are many people who throw around compliments on images thinking that this is being nice and helpful to the poster.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> God forbid we throw compliments around.
> 
> 
> and also, yes, we bought a 70-200 f/2.8 IS. Not that it's any of your business.
Click to expand...

 
God forbid we get some decent comments on this website and not just compliments. Some days I wish this place was way less ego stroking and more constructive.  Might be a futile attempt but when I see someone doing a drive by ego stroke, I try and see if there is any reason behind that and try to get them to post up something more useful.  Might work, might not.  Meh.

The jab about buying photo equipment was just a joke bud. If its none of my business, then dont reply to me. 

Someone has his panties in a bunch...seriously...lighten up. :hug::


----------



## robertwsimpson

The world could do with a few more people with nice things to say... especially on the internet.  I'd rather 100 people doing drive by ego strokes than 1 person just coming in to needlessly and rudely blast a photo... especially in a thread that is almost a year old.  Why don't you worry less about what other people are saying, and more about what YOU are.  You catch more bees with honey than vinegar.


----------



## bigtwinky

> 1 person just coming in to needlessly and rudely blast a photo


 
Please point me in the direction of my rudeness and where I am blasting your photo in this thread?

My initial post was to the person who said it was awesome.  I asked them why they thought it was awesome and how only giving compliments is not helpful to the poster.  I didnt even say a word about your image (which I dont find bad at all)

I seriously hope this place doesn't turn into a love fest.  Yes, the internet could do with some nicer people...this place could do with more honest and open critique of an image, as to me, that is what it is intended for.


----------



## robertwsimpson

Wow, you're clueless.

I'm done talking to you.


----------



## bigtwinky

*steps out of the thread slowly, making sure not to bump into any paranoid delusions*

:lmao:


----------



## dannystoria

bigtwinky said:


> dannystoria said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the photograph was awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What, in your opinion, makes this photograph "awesome"?
> 
> There are many people who throw around compliments on images thinking that this is being nice and helpful to the poster.
Click to expand...



I thought the photo was awesome because it captured my eye and I liked it. If a picture captures my eye and I would like it to be in my portfolio I'm going to say it's awesome. I think that some people need to get it out of their heads that they should only be critical of every picture posted on here. Some people just need affirmation that they are on their way to being a good photographer. Also, if he had taken a picture like that of my engagement ring I would be extremely happy.:mrgreen:


----------



## uriljack

These engagement diamond ring look awesome. One of my friend having same design engagement ring. It looks very good.


----------



## reedshots

Congratulations!! 
As for the shots, 
more ring less hand.  first one - a higher point of view and closer focus on the ring
second one - again placing the camera on the little finger side and fcusing on the ring not the fingers.


----------



## MarkPlyer

Such Beautiful Ring, it's perfect for the Engagement occasion.


----------



## Devinhullphoto

The second makes it look huge! Damn. Don't let her swim with that. Haha

Congrats!


----------



## tirediron

Four year old thread...


----------



## Granddad

Devinhullphoto said:


> The second makes it look huge! Damn. Don't let her swim with that. Haha
> 
> Congrats!



Thread may be 4 years old but I once knew a lady who really had a diamond ring that big (her husband was a jeweller) she said she wore it everywhere she went. She said girls at the supermarket check out would gape at and ask "Is that for real??" She'd always reply "Honey, if this was for real do you think I'd be fool enough to wear it to the supermarket?"


----------

